# Downgrade fees



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm dropping the 1 cent Cinemax deal that ends for me next month, are they going to charge me a $5 downgrade fee? Cost me 12 cents, or $5.12? 

If I drop more than 1 movie channel, do they charge for each, or just one $5 fee?

Is it any cheaper to drop stuff on-line?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One fee per downgrade ... I don't expect you'll be charged for dropping a promotion, but the only way to know for sure is to talk to DISH. Online should work.

The benefit of a phone call would be if the computer wants to charge you $5 to drop the package you can argue with a person easier than a cursor on your screen.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

If you remove anything yourself via your account, the fee gets charged.

Talk to a chat or phone agent, they will waive the fee for promotional items. But, if you wait for Cinemax to start billing $13 a month, the fee will then apply. It's no longer a promotion.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

After searching their website I finally found "some" info, that even differs on their same page: http://www.dishnetwork.com/faq/default.aspx?Category=Programming

What is the procedure and cost of downgrading programming?

In order to remove or change programming, please contact our Customer Service Center at 1-888-410-0976. We are not able to remove or change services online or via email.

Please be advised that there is a $5.00 transaction fee for removing or changing (trading for a like-priced package) programming. The fee to remove or change adult programming is $20.00 :eek2:

If you are participating in a promotion with a mandatory commitment period, you may incur a cancellation fee if your programming subscription drops below the minimum requirements. If you are an annual subscriber and change your programming within 30 days of the renewal period, we will gladly waive the $5.00 transaction fee.

Then in the "adult" section above that:
To order, change or remove your monthly adult subscription, please call 1-888-410-0976. Our representatives are available to assist you 24-hours-a-day. Please be advised that there is a $10.00 transaction fee :eek2: for all downgrades or side grades of monthly adult programming.

One could point at this if you are dropping adult programming and "only" want to get charged $10.

PS: Just got off with Chat, $5 to downgrade 3 movie channels (not $15)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If charged, it is usually $5 per downgrade not $5 per item/package dropped.
The adult fee is $20. Anything less you find listed is an error on the website.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I dropped the Max 1 cent deal, and wasn't charged the $5 (he said as long as you do it before the $13 kicks in, it's waived).


----------

